# S: Cassandra Spinning Wheel update



## wordancer

Yes I did finally get my Cassandra spinning wheel, mid December, two days before I went out of state. I have been home now for two weeks, and have been working with her.

Well I had a bit of a transition with this wheel, but we are getting along quite well. It took a bit of oiling and greasing to get all the squeaks out. Plus strangely for whatever the reason the peddling action took a while to get used to. Not the easy transition I had when going from the Ladybug wheel to the Babe wheel. But now the peddling feels fine. Maybe it was just me?

I find that I'm can easily spin a finer ply with Cassie than I could with the Babe, though maybe that is also the using of rolags to spin with. I love my rolags! Or perhaps I just reach a higher level of spinning at the same time of getting used to Cassie and using rolags. It's a mystery!

Oh, I got the higher orifice, 34" vs 26", good call, I really like the higher height.

So yes, I can say I happy with the Cassandra wheel and feel it was a good buy on my part.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/109233399/cassandra-spinning-wheel-package?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=spinning%20wheel&ref=sc_gallery_1&plkey=37e9f9a29da0cea172a88c99a4ce8ae767d612d3:109233399


----------



## mama879

She is pretty good luck with her and have fun. Want to see lots of yarn.


----------



## Reba1

Another former Babe spinner! Mine is neglected in the basement, now that I have a Louet. I love your Cassandra, especially the higher orifice. I can't wait to see how she transforms your beautiful rolags!


----------



## Goodshepfarm

Sure is pretty. I already have 2 wheels, both are single treadle. Are all your wheels double ? I'm just thinking out loud but I'm guessing people generally choose single or double and tend to prefer that choice for all their wheel choices.


----------



## wordancer

Goodshepfarm said:


> Sure is pretty. I already have 2 wheels, both are single treadle. Are all your wheels double ? I'm just thinking out loud but I'm guessing people generally choose single or double and tend to prefer that choice for all their wheel choices.


Yes both if mine are double treadle. I learned to spin on a ladybug another double treadle. I had a chance to play with an antique single treadle and I just could not get used to it!


----------



## wordancer

Reba1 said:


> Another former Babe spinner! Mine is neglected in the basement, now that I have a Louet. I love your Cassandra, especially the higher orifice. I can't wait to see how she transforms your beautiful rolags!


I decided to keep my babe for now. It is so light weight and transportable. Cassie is a hefty piece, solid, about 15 lbs I think. If ny caught, the other knitter in the family wants to get into spinning I'll introduce her to Babe.

I'm just about finish with the 2oz test spin that I'm doing with the rolags. I'm post the result soon.


----------



## Maginel

Nice, always, to have something just a little different on the spinning adventure. I could not bear to part with any of my three wheels. Each has its own personality, you will know what I mean.


----------



## Cdambro

What a beautiful wheel! Glad you are getting along so well....the bonding process is sure fun. Enjoy!


----------



## mama879

Some one posted on Face book: They wanted to know if they pushed there wheels close together if they would make baby wheels think we should try. I told them I would take the runt of the litter. lol lol Any one else want a baby?


----------



## wordancer

mama879 said:


> Some one posted on Face book: They wanted to know if they pushed there wheels close together if they would make baby wheels think we should try. I told them I would take the runt of the litter. lol lol Any one else want a baby?


It might be possible with my wheels...the Babe wheel is male,actually a charming young man, fondly named Baby Boo. The Cassandra is female. I have a feeling the the electric eel is going to be male also...lol we shall see.


----------



## Spooly

Nice wheel. Looking forward to seeing how those rolags spin up.


----------



## sbeth53

:sm02: Can't wait!


----------



## wordancer

sbeth53 said:


> :sm02: Can't wait!


Me either! Plying tomorrow!


----------



## kwharrod

I started with a single treadle and later got a double treadle wheel. I find the double treadle much easier to use and produce better yarn with it. Your new wheel is beautiful and I expect you will find it a good investment.


----------



## windnrocky

I really like the look of this wheel. I have three already but I'm drooling over this. The price is fantastic.


----------

